# Xbox 360



## DYI hunting (Nov 22, 2005)

I know it is not hunting related, but dang, has anyone priced the XBOX 360 yet?

Wally World wants around $600 for one of these with one controler and 3 games.    I guess the kids will not be seeing one of those this Christmas.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't forget the HD TV you have to buy also.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 22, 2005)

I had to go to Best Buy last night and folks were actually lined up at 7 PM so they can get one first thing this morning.

Crazy


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 22, 2005)

on ebay i just saw one that went to a bidder for over $2000.  what the heck is so great about it anyway?


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 22, 2005)

It is susposed to be first HD gaming.

Cost seems to me to be more supply vs. demand.  Everybody wants it and nobody can get it.  I wonder if the limited supply of Xbox 360's was done on purpose to push up prices before Chirstmas.  I bet prices will drop by the end of January by at least $100 or so.


----------



## LadyRoadkill (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't know where, but on the news last night they said they went for $400, and without the hard drive, $100 less?  But I don't know... my kids haven't asked for one, so I'm glad.  Sure would hate to disappoint, but they have to learn sometime that life is full of disappointments, right??


----------



## Buzz (Nov 22, 2005)

I happened to go to Best Buy last night to pick up a couple of DVDs and there were goobers camping out in tents outside the for a chance to get one this morning.

People are nuts.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 22, 2005)

BanksJeepr said:
			
		

> I know it is not hunting related, but dang, has anyone priced the XBOX 360 yet?
> 
> Wally World wants around $600 for one of these with one controler and 3 games.    I guess the kids will not be seeing one of those this Christmas.


Why would anyone want one?
When I was a kid I played outside for free?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2005)

My girlfriends brother stood in line all day yesterday at Walmart, so he could get one when they went on sale at midnight.


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 22, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> I happened to go to Best Buy last night to pick up a couple of DVDs and there were goobers camping out in tents outside the for a chance to get one this morning.
> 
> People are nuts.


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Just wait a year and they'll be down to around $300.  I think I'll wait a while longer though.


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 22, 2005)

Gotta feel bad for the parents of kids who just HAVE to have one this year.  Thank goodness my kids are not real big into video games.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2005)

I sent my 18 year old with the money Monday night.  Wally world began selling them midnight.  He had to wait in line about 5 hours, but at least it was inside the building.  When he was younger and had to have the PS2, the orignal xbox and not too long ago a PSP, I stood in line in the early morning hours freezing my tocus off.  I told him my wait in lines days were over.  He got the premium and one game and gave me back $10 change from 5 Benjamin Franklins.  Oh well, tis the season to loose your reason!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 23, 2005)

MudDucker said:
			
		

> I sent my 18 year old with the money Monday night.  Wally world began selling them midnight.  He had to wait in line about 5 hours, but at least it was inside the building.  When he was younger and had to have the PS2, the orignal xbox and not too long ago a PSP, I stood in line in the early morning hours freezing my tocus off.  I told him my wait in lines days were over.  He got the premium and one game and gave me back $10 change from 5 Benjamin Franklins.  Oh well, tis the season to loose your reason!



WHY?


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 23, 2005)

I wish I could get my hands on one of them, have you seen what they are selling for on ebay.  Big profit margin to resell them.

Walmart.com says they are all sold out till after Christmas.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Nov 23, 2005)

They had two women get in a fistfight here at Sam's Club yesterday over one.  Another guy bought one at Walmart at 12:01 AM and two guys followed him home and robbed him of it at gunpoint!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 23, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> They had two women get in a fistfight here at Sam's Club yesterday over one.  Another guy bought one at Walmart at 12:01 AM and two guys followed him home and robbed him of it at gunpoint!!!


Does this make sense to anyone?  

Kids HAVE to have this electronic toy?

I guess it's the perfect gift for that single parent kid or the kid who's dad works too much.

Anybody buying a ball glove or football this year?  

My guess is these are the same parents who kill their kids with new BMWs as gifts when they turn 16 - it's really sad.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 23, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> WHY?




Because he wanted to and he can!  

I am not a big gamer but the graphics are unreal and I want one to go along with our current xbox I mean dvd player!


----------



## Dub (Nov 23, 2005)

My six year old is getting the "old" XBox....thankfully, he has not mentioned the XBox360


----------



## LJay (Nov 23, 2005)

I went to Wally World last night about 6:00 and they were lined up waiting for midnight to get one. Parents were with some of them. Go Figure?????


----------



## whitworth (Nov 29, 2005)

*Fortunate*

I once worked in advertising.  I do not have any of the serious diseases inflicted on society by advertising.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> They had two women get in a fistfight here at Sam's Club yesterday over one.  Another guy bought one at Walmart at 12:01 AM and two guys followed him home and robbed him of it at gunpoint!!!



That is just plain stupidity right there.  That says a lot about our society.  Really sad stuff, there.


----------



## Knock Out Owen (Dec 4, 2005)

*xbox 360*

A lot of money, no doubt.  A lot of wasted time, potentially.

There are hunting games for after hunting season!!??

I do own an xbox and plan to get the xbox 360 when the price drops a little.  It is best to buy the more expensive one, it comes with more bells and whistles for your money.

Don't forget about Halo, Halo 2 and someday Halo 3.


----------



## Dub (Dec 5, 2005)

What are some good games for a six year old for the XBox?


----------

